# В чем отличие голосов "hand made"?



## AlexandreF (7 Окт 2020)

Добрый день. Я дилетант. Выбираю неспешно старый итальянский аккордеон, годов так 60х. Среди них попадаются инструменты, которые оснащены голосами ручной работы, "hand made", на которых гордо отштамповано имя мастера, Catraro, Binci, Magnatera и другие. Поиск информации в сети не дал ясного ответа, в чем состоит разница между этими "ручными" голосами и их "полуручными" и машинными собратьями. Они звучат благороднее? Дают более богатый обертональный ряд? Если да, то они ярче или наоборот, мягче? Или разница только в отзыве, расходе воздуха, динамике? Насколько велика разница, стоит ли гнаться за клеймеными голосами, или наличие cassotto и общее качество изготовления инструмента важнее? Прослушал множество видео на youtube, никакой закономерности не обнаружил.
Спасибо за внимание к данному посту.


----------



## vev (7 Окт 2020)

AlexandreF,

Пурга все это... Это не имя, а фирма.
Звучат они так же, а вот динамика у высококлассных должна быть получше. Хотя и это не всегда. Например, у меня мастер угробил полностью установку язычков и ответ исчез совершенно...

"Hand made" в переводе - сделано в ручную. Все голоса делают таким образом, а вот класс определяется профилем язычка и зазорами между язычком и планкой...







Úvodní stránka | HARMONIKAS s.r.o.


Úvodní stránka - HARMONIKAS s.r.o.



www.harmonikas.cz





здесь про голоса читайте


----------



## AlexandreF (7 Окт 2020)

Спасибо. Прочитал. То есть разница в тщательности подгонки системы планка- язычок? Меняются отзыв, динамика, на звук не влияет. Из трех имен, Victoria, Catraro, Galliano, звук определяется последним?


----------



## vev (7 Окт 2020)

AlexandreF написал(а):


> Из трех имен, Victoria, Catraro, Galliano, звук определяется последним?



Это как? Переведите?



AlexandreF написал(а):


> ... Выбираю неспешно старый итальянский аккордеон, годов так 60х. Среди них попадаются инструменты, которые оснащены голосами ручной работы....



Пропустил... 
А что, собственно, Вы можете выбрать из тех годов? Какой ценовой диапазон интересует то?


----------



## AlexandreF (7 Окт 2020)

Перевожу) Продавцы часто рекламируют голоса Catraro, мол Гальяно играет на Виктории с Катраро, тот самый магический звук. Высказал предположение, что звук зависит больше от исполнителя, чем от инструмента. 

Смотрю на ebay, в районе штуки баксов. Можно и больше, но покупая вслепую, велик риск ошибиться. У меня было 2 аккордеона из штатов, оба Титано. Один постарше, самое начало 60х, звук был завораживающим, очень легкий отзыв и хорошая динамика. К сожалению, голоса аккомпанемента довольно сильно пострадали от ржавчины, была фальшь кое-где. Второй лет на 10 помладше, почти совсем неигранный, как новый. Но уже не то, звук правильный но за душу не брал. Играл туго, пиколки умирали постоянно. Но конечно с Вельтмайстером не сравнить, и тембр и клавиатура и механика.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (1 Дек 2020)

AlexandreF написал(а):


> Перевожу) Продавцы часто рекламируют голоса Catraro, мол Гальяно играет на Виктории с Катраро, тот самый магический звук. Высказал предположение, что звук зависит больше от исполнителя, чем от инструмента.
> 
> Смотрю на ebay, в районе штуки баксов. Можно и больше, но покупая вслепую, велик риск ошибиться. У меня было 2 аккордеона из штатов, оба Титано. Один постарше, самое начало 60х, звук был завораживающим, очень легкий отзыв и хорошая динамика. К сожалению, голоса аккомпанемента довольно сильно пострадали от ржавчины, была фальшь кое-где. Второй лет на 10 помладше, почти совсем неигранный, как новый. Но уже не то, звук правильный но за душу не брал. Играл туго, пиколки умирали постоянно. Но конечно с Вельтмайстером не сравнить, и тембр и клавиатура и механики.


Простите, а Вы не задумывались о ремонте, первого варианта? Ржавчина удаляется, делается настройка (плюс еще какая мелкая профилактика по совету хорошего мастера), и все - вы получаете отличный для себя аккордеон. При этом ремонт будет явно дешевле покупки "нового" инструмента.

И еще. Качество звука напрямую зависит от качества голосов, материалов, использованных при изготовлении инструмента и его конструкции. А вот художественное впечатление в большей степени зависит от исполнителя, его мышления, образованности, технической оснащенности и других качеств. При этом, будет неправильным отделять одно от другого, все компоненты взаимосвязаны.

Кстати, в качестве примера, можно привести видео, где баянчик - скромный, а исполнитель - очень талантливый, на мой взгляд. В итоге, получился высокий, как мне кажется, художественный результат.


----------

